# Resume Article Excerpt



## curtis (Aug 3, 2015)

Is this excerpt wordy? Does it need to be more tidy? Your help is appreciated.

Another type of resume focuses on your skills and experiences. This type of resume is most often used by people who have undesirable characteristics in their work history, such as gaps in their employment. This resume type focuses on skills or functional areas and ignores chronological order. This type of resume can omit dates, employers and job titles. Because employers do not like it when you omit specifics, this resume type can list, but downplay, employers, job titles, and sometimes even dates by listing them briefly at the bottom of the resume. All things considered, this is one approach utilized by a professional resume service.


For some job seekers, however, there is another type of resume. This one is useful because it allows you to list your skills first followed by your chronological work history. With this type of resume, you can initially highlight your relevant job skills. An example of the types of skills that could be listed by a software developer is as follows: superior knowledge of computer systems, excellent skills designing analytical projects, and having first-hand experience with all phases of product development. Depending upon your preference, your skills can also be listed as bullet points. The purpose of utilizing this type of resume is to conceal the fact that your work history is less than perfect, either from terminations or from several voluntary resignations within a brief time frame.

There is one final type of resume. It is customized so that it specifically highlights the skills and experiences that are relevant to the job that you are applying for. This type of resume is excellent for people who are a perfect match for the job that they are applying for. It takes more time to create this style of resume, but it is worth the effort when you are applying for a job that is a perfect match for your experiences and qualifications. Another important component to the job search is how to write cover letter.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 4, 2015)

It is confusing
Paragraph one 
“Another type of resume focuses on your skills and experiences”
Paragraph two
“there is another type of resume. This one is useful because it allows you to list your skills first followed by your chronological work history”
Paragraph three 
“There is one final type of resume. It is customized so that it specifically highlights the skills and experiences”

You tell us there are three different types of resume, but start each description by telling us how they are alike, rather than different. May I suggest something like this;

All types of resume list skills and experience, but with differing emphasis and to different ends.
One type focuses on skills or functional areas and ignores chronological order. This type of resume can omit dates, employers and job titles.
Another lists skills first followed by a chronological work history.
The final type is customized so that it specifically highlights the skills and experiences that are relevant to the job that you are applying for.

These serve different functions for the applicant.

The first may conceal...

The second highlights personal skills  ...

The third emphasises relevant skills ...

Initially I was confused, all  three seemed the same and I had to read a couple of times to find the difference (I think I have it)

NOTE: You start with the word ‘Another’, my one, two three listing might not be complete.

Look for tautology, repeating the same thing, sometimes in different words, my first sentence avoids repeating ‘skills and experience’ in some form at the beginning of each description, lumps the similarity into one short phrase, and then concentrates on the difference, which is the meat of the matter.


----------

